# Ghandi goes 10 for 10



## 65Champagne (Nov 15, 2011)

I will be forever impressed with the long list of accomplishments, ratings and titles before and after your dogs' names. I don't always know what they stand for without looking them up, but I recognize the effort and commitment that goes into it. I think the AKC should allow us to use the suffix next to our names too! But right now, I am just happy to include CGC next to Ghandi's name.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

:congratulations:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!! :happyboogie:


----------



## DeucesMom (Apr 17, 2012)

Congratulations, Ghandi! And Ken, too! :thumbup:


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------

